# When did EN Publishing head hunt new staff?



## Bagpuss (Aug 8, 2003)

Has EN Publishing has head hunted Avalanche Press art director?

Evidence


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 9, 2003)

Nahhh, if that was the case, the serving wench would be near topless and dressed in a revealing bikini or something along those lines.  

Seriously, I think they just snagged an artist that does cover work for AP. I have to say, I like this cover, but I've only seen it in a small jpeg form and not blown up full size. I'm lookig forward to checking out the book.


----------



## tensen (Aug 9, 2003)

I dunno.  Was this a good thing or a bad thing?

Kallen is the same cover artist that did Moon Elves and  In the Saddle.

We wanted a serving wench in a bikini and thong, but someonhow that idea didn't get across


----------



## davewoodrum (Aug 12, 2003)

Actually I just wanted to cut out the front image of a cardboard St. Pauli Girl bottle holder and scan it in but there was this big issue about copyrights and so forth... tensen promised me that if I'd get my nose out of the art affairs he'd mail me the rest of the beer I needed for "research" in the mail... I'm still waiting on the box.


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 12, 2003)

Maybe you should have just gone with members of the Swedish bikini team adorning the cover along with the Coors twins...


----------



## davewoodrum (Aug 12, 2003)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> *Maybe you should have just gone with members of the Swedish bikini team adorning the cover along with the Coors twins...  *




If they'd had actually brought the product along with them they would have been the definite shoe in.... not that their company alone wasn't worth it in itself... just that I needed some "research" material for this project....

Actually I did do quite a bit of such research during development... I was beginning to wonder if the Betty Ford Clinic was starting to set their sites on the book's development and shut me down.


----------

